# Rat safe paint?



## Blueberry (May 2, 2013)

My husband wants to modify a wooden book cabinet into a rat home and we were wondering if it would be advisable to paint it. It is vintage wood at the moment and a coat of paint would make it look better. 
Is there a rat-safe paint I can use,and if so, how long before fumes are gone before I can put the rats in it?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Dayumie (May 6, 2013)

I've never heard of rat safe paint. There is always chemicals in paint and I don't think any would be safe. You should try looking online or going to some paint stores, or asking your vet. I hope someone knows something for you, but I just don't think any would be safe.


----------



## mameur (Nov 3, 2012)

buy child safe paint, should have a picture of a mom and child on the can, basically it should be water based. most painting stores have indoor water based paint instead of lead now so no fumes.


----------



## Dayumie (May 6, 2013)

mameur said:


> buy child safe paint, should have a picture of a mom and child on the can, basically it should be water based. most painting stores have indoor water based paint instead of lead now so no fumes.


But is child safe paint safe for rats to chew on? what if they ate it?


----------



## mameur (Nov 3, 2012)

if it doesnt contain any zinc,lead, chromates you should be fine mine have been in for almost a year and are as healthy as ever


----------



## mameur (Nov 3, 2012)

well if you think about it almost every single animal cage has paint on it ive seen white,black, blue, green cages metal is gray colored lol so they all have some kind of paint on it


----------



## Blueberry (May 2, 2013)

Thanks Mameur - I'm heading out to the hardware store and finding a child safe can without the above chemicals.


----------



## mameur (Nov 3, 2012)

my pleasure as long as it helped as for the drying just buy fast drying paint im happy you actually asked about this and didnt just use a random paint that would playing with their already short lives.


----------

